# dynamic rear indicator



## ttultra65 (Aug 6, 2015)

anybody know if the sport model rear indicators can be updated to dynamic mode


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

After some investigations, you should buy new rear lights and add a wire from the rear lights to the main unit next to the steering just to make you understand the area


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> After some investigations, you should buy new rear lights and add a wire from the rear lights to the main unit next to the steering just to make you understand the area


Manu are you saying that it _is_ technically possible after all? Because I have Xenons (biggest regret of my TT is not ordering LED headlights), and the dealer thought he would be able to give me dynamic rear indicators by switching out the rear light cluster, but after he ordered them and tried to install them, he said it wasn't possible because there was nowhere for the extra wire to connect to... :?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly, there is a missing wire from both lights to the main unit, one each light but then they arrive in the same pin..
The connector for the rear dynamic lights has 2 pin more but only one is used or, it may be the same of the not-dynamic if already has 8 pin (2 unused)(i didn't check phisically yet).
I wrote here somewhere which pin that wire has to arrive, if your dealer has already tried, his technic can find the same pin like I did!


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Exactly, there is a missing wire from both lights to the main unit, one each light but then they arrive in the same pin..
> The connector for the rear dynamic lights has 2 pin more but only one is used or, it may be the same of the not-dynamic if already has 8 pin (2 unused)(i didn't check phisically yet).
> I wrote here somewhere which pin that wire has to arrive, if your dealer has already tried, his technic can find the same pin like I did!


Ok, sorry to go on about it, but I'm still not sure...are you saying that you *did* get dynamic rears to work with the standard Xenon setup by using the different rear light cluster? Because if you say you did it, I will ask my dealer to try again.

If you could post a link to your tutorial that would also be extremely helpful. Thanks Manu!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No, I said the checking the electric schemes, to get dynamic lights you need new rear lights and add these 2 wires
I'll try to find to who I sent these info..


----------



## ttultra65 (Aug 6, 2015)

sounds like too much hassle then ,thanks anyway


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

And not cheaper! Maybe the external module it's cheaper


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

What a shame. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Xiano said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly, there is a missing wire from both lights to the main unit, one each light but then they arrive in the same pin..
> ...


Not giving up are you :wink:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

actually I found the solutions for both lights front and rear but are quite expensive...I don't think there will be an easy and cheapest solution anytime soon...


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

I've got LED lights with dynamic rear with the s-line kit. Is it easy to make the fronts into dynamic?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If you buy a new set of matrix headlight you are 90% close to have the job done..


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Such a cool feature should be standard on Audi's to make them stand out from the crowd. IMO.


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> If you buy a new set of matrix headlight you are 90% close to have the job done..


It has the led head lights and indicators but doesn't do the "knight rider" thing like the back.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

deeve said:


> Xiano said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


Haha, actually my comment you quoted above was posted months ago. I have, alas, since given up hope. It would appear that it's just not possible. I'm trying to console myself by thinking of the 2k I saved, but it's not easy! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Hate to say it but I think I saw a brand new Mondeo the other evening with at least front dynamic indicators. Didn't take long did it?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

The mondeo has had them for a while. The Citroen DS3 can be specced with them too.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

I saw a post from TTS8Ultra in the "Show Us Your TT" thread, where he said he had an external module fitted to his TT to give him dynamic rear indicators with his standard Xenon setup. I sent him a PM to find out more, but haven't heard anything back yet. However, a Google search threw up this product:

http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/product ... t-modules/

Was anyone else aware that this was now possible? Has anyone had it fitted? Is this the holy grail us Xenon owners have all been waiting for??


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I already talked about these modules about 7/8 months ago...but in our car there is the need of an hardware mod over the module while in other Audi is just plug and play.

anyway, I like the ds3 lights!!!


----------



## Igonher (Dec 25, 2015)

Xiano, at the moment it's the only way for to have dynamic rear indicators but very expensive in my opinion.... We are trying to find another way for to have it but not luck by the moment...

Before to have dynamic rear indicators I prefer to do LED headlights retrofit(not MATRIX). Is more expensive but I think that we win more with this change than dynamic rear indicator.... Is my personnal opinion....


----------



## berk192 (Oct 22, 2015)

Igonher said:


> Xiano, at the moment it's the only way for to have dynamic rear indicators but very expensive in my opinion.... We are trying to find another way for to have it but not luck by the moment...
> 
> Before to have dynamic rear indicators I prefer to do LED headlights retrofit(not MATRIX). Is more expensive but I think that we win more with this change than dynamic rear indicator.... Is my personnal opinion....


Is it possible to change xenon headlights with the LED ones? Is there any different in the wiring?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Different different different!
New headlights, new light switch and its wiring, wiring to the headlight and maybe the unit 9..nothing impossible, I did on an A8..just expensive, stressing and then expensive again to calibrate matrix led in Audi..but the effect worths!


----------

